# Amano Shrimp



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

The other day I bought 5 of them. They are wonderful!!! They are doing a fantastic job of cleaning the brown algae off of my plants  I wasn't sure how to get the algae off, but now I don't have to worry about it. Their just as fun as the ghost shrimp just bigger


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

They are a work horse. Very active shrimp.


----------

